# Replacing Microwave Control Board



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like I got a bad control board in my Samsung Microwave (model SMH9187ST). So I'm either gonna have to replace the board or get a new Microwave.
My wife said she saw that replacing the control board could be hazardous because of electric buildup.
I checked out a video on Repairclinic.com and there was no mention of that being an issue.
Anyone ever heard of that?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

There is a capacitor in the microwave that will store a high voltage charge even after you unplug the microwave.

You shouldn't be getting near it for the control board replacement.

But she was correct to bring it to your attention. If you ever accidentally discharge that capacitor, it is going to be the most painful zap you have ever experienced.


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

Oso954 said:


> There is a capacitor in the microwave that will store a high voltage charge even after you unplug the microwave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a video of what the microwave is doing.
-buzzing when door is closed and then eventually tripping the circuit.
Problem started when hitting the :30 button. It would start then eventually stopped nuking but would continue to buzz and then trip the breaker.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zcineuust72lm9u/File Sep 06, 11 45 53 AM.mov?dl=0


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

What's the price of the new board vs a new oven?


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

$100 for board, $2-250 for new oven


----------



## rjniles2 (Feb 10, 2017)

How do you know it is the control board? How old is the MW?

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Consumer Reports says for over the range microwaves: 1-2 yrs old repair; 3-4 consider; >4 replace it.
Also, to spend no more than 50% of new cost on repairs.


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that we'll just have to get a new microwave but I didn't want to have to re-install again.
Ugh.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

LIkely have to take original down to fix it anyhow.
They are a PITA to install; likely new one will have different hole spacings too just to make it more fun!


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

Doing the humming thing again. It's very intermittent. No way to recreate the problem. It just....does it sometimes.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a5t9s6ogfgyiq1p/Video Nov 01, 6 25 50 PM.mov?dl=0


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Replacing the board is a simple plug and pray operation. I had a bad one (light function only) in a new oven and the process was painless.

Both HD and Lowes have super black Friday deals on MW. I haven't paid more than $100 for and over the range model in black or white. SS will be more.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

bob22 said:


> Consumer Reports says for over the range microwaves: 1-2 yrs old repair; 3-4 consider; >4 replace it.
> Also, to spend no more than 50% of new cost on repairs.


Not looking forward to replacing my 14-YO microwave oven in the future. I'd probably have to hire an appliance guy to do the removal (of the old one) and installation (of the new one) for me because I wouldn't be able to hold something that heavy.

Enihu, OP, you may not need to remove the whole microwave oven from the wall in order to replace the control board. The last time I tweaked my microwave oven was early this year because I noticed the control panel was a bit loose against the microwave body. Turns out two of the brittle plastic tabs on the control panel broke. I heat welded the broken tab and also reinforced by embedding a stainless steel mesh. When I took off the control panel, the control board (smartboard, GE calls it) was screwed inside the control panel. The control panel was just screwed onto the microwave body. There's no need to remove the whole microwave oven from the wall. Check an exploded diagram view of your Samsung model (usually available on manufacturer's website) to see how parts are attached.

Found your microwave oven's diagrams: http://www.appliancepartspros.com/parts-for-samsung-smh9187st-xaa.html


----------

